# How to find out if I write a bounced cheque?



## RichieRuin (24 Feb 2010)

A couple of weeks ago I wrote two cheques on the same day, one for €300 and one for €250. The next day an unexpected direct debit hit my account, so when the €300 cheque came out I was €75 over my overdraft limit. I got a letter from the bank to say they had honoured the cheque but warning me to behave myself in future and that any additional items over the limit would not be paid.

I put some money into the account right away and it has been "in order" since, but I just noticed from my online banking that the €250 cheque has still not been paid. There could be a simple explanation for this, i.e. the payee has not lodged it yet. But another explanation could be that he tried to lodge it during the two or three days my account was "out of order" and it bounced but he is uncomfortable telling me about it.

Of course I could always ask the payee what's the story but I don't want to draw his attention to the situation unless I have to. I was wondering if anyone could let me know what happens if one of my cheques bounces. Does the bank notify me or would I not know about it unless the payee told me? Can I assume because I haven't heard anything from the bank, and the money has not come out of my account, that the payee just hasn't lodged it yet?

Thanks!

R.


----------



## jhegarty (24 Feb 2010)

Not sure what bank you are with , but AIB online banking allows you to trace if a cheque has been presented yet.


----------



## RichieRuin (24 Feb 2010)

Sorry, I should have said - I'm with Bank of Ireland.


----------



## Papercut (24 Feb 2010)

Usually if they had bounced the cheque there would now be an unpaid/returned cheque charge appearing on your statement. You could ask your bank if it has been presented & returned unpaid, or you could ask the payee to lodge it - you could say this is for accounting purposes or that you are considering changing banks & you can't do so until all your cheques have been presented.

If there had been a problem the chances are they would mention it, or even if they don't want to they will know that the money is in now in your account to meet it. Or you could just wait, in the current climate I doubt if many people are leaving uncashed cheques lying around for too long!


----------



## jack2009 (24 Feb 2010)

If the 250 cheque bounced I am sure the payee would have been onto you at this stage letting you know as they would have had the chequed returned to them.  You also as mentioned would have been charged for the bounced cheque.


----------



## dobsdave (24 Feb 2010)

RichieRuin said:


> Sorry, I should have said - I'm with Bank of Ireland.


 
As far as I remember, you can do a cheque search on banking 365.


----------



## RichieRuin (24 Feb 2010)

dobsdave said:


> As far as I remember, you can do a cheque search on banking 365.



You are right. Thanks for pointing it out, I never had occasion to use it before.
It tells me the cheque may not have been presented to my branch for payment yet. 

Thanks also for the other replies, there haven't been any charges applied to my account so it looks like I'm in the clear. 

R.


----------

